# KL



## snoogie (Sep 23, 2013)

hello all
moving to KL end of october, hubby is going to work for petronis in the towers, been doing a lot of research on city and looks like we want to live in KLCC, we looking to rent a house, pref with garden, pool, security, gym and nice area
we have been in Muscat for last year and half so i am now a bit more informative on been an expat, but any help appreciated, furnityure shops? good gyms with good personal trainers and classs, shopping, what is the working office days there? and how easy is it to drive there? Muscat was mental! thanks


----------

